# Shibuya plunger wrench



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

I put some string wax on the threads of mine. It now stays in place with just a hand tightening.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Haven't needed a spanner with mine since I got it....average 150-300 shots per session, take it out and store in my sight case when transporting...has never come loose while shooting.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

put a 1mm Beiter compression washer on the thread and just tighten with fingers. job's a good'un.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

They're called "pliers" and you can get them at any hardware store.


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Stash said:


> They're called "pliers" and you can get them at any hardware store.


LOL, maybe on your new plunger.


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. Weird the wrench is mentioned on the Shibuya website but not listed anywhere.


----------



## blaze (Dec 24, 2005)

Didn't buy one, but the wrench that came with my Caruno V-Bar fits prefectly.


----------



## jocala (Jan 26, 2013)

blaze said:


> Didn't buy one, but the wrench that came with my Caruno V-Bar fits prefectly.


On the Shibuya website it's mentioned that the spanner is dual-use stabilizer/plunger. I was able to do a little better than hand-tight by using the hex wrench for the spring tension after its bolt was locked. That turned the entire plunger, snugging it against the riser. Pretty cheap not to include the above wrench with the plunger though...


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

If you're not too pushed about how your plunger looks just use a pliers. I advise pretty much every archer to have a multi-tool with a pliers on it. It'll probably scratch it a little, but not much of a market for second hand plungers anyway unless it's a beiter.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoyt spanner from the old GM riser with the adjustable plunger hole.


----------



## Byron67 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just as a late update to this thread- If you are not able to locate/purchase the original Shibuya wrench for the stab/ V- bar extender you can purchase a 17mm cone wrench online or from a bicycle shop for $8-$10. It's the same width as the original wrench and works perfectly on the attachment bolts; This is my first post so I cannot put links in, but if you Google "17 mm cone wrench" or "Park Tools 17mm cone wrench" they will pop up.

The plunger is a 12mm fitting- It's a bit tougher to find; As an alternative you can always take a 12mm and 17mm spanner wrench and thin it out on a grinder. That would work as well.


----------

